# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Best Hindi Ringtones, for DTs

## RAHEN

Best Hindi Ringtones

1. Aai Meri Zohrajabeen (Slow-Motion Mix) (Long Version)
2. Aai Meri Zohrajabeen (Slow-Motion Mix) (Short Version)
3. Aashiqana Hai Dil
4. Aashiqui Meri (Lady Mix) (Long Version)
5. Aashiqui Meri (Lady Mix) (Short Version)
6. Aawan Akhiyan Jawan Akhiya
7. Abhi Toh Main Jawan Hoon
8. Ada (Desified Club) (Fast Version)
9. Ada (Desified Club) (Slow Version)
10. Ahista Ahista (1st Version)
11. Ahista Ahista (2nd Version)
12. Ahista Ahista (3rd Version)
13. Ahista Ahista (Remix - Akbar Sami) (1st Version)
14. Ahista Ahista (Remix - Akbar Sami) (2nd Version)
15. Ahista Ahista (Remix - Akbar Sami) (3rd Version)
16. Ai Meri Zohrajabeen (Long Version)
17. Ai Meri Zohrajabeen (Short Version)
18. Akhiyon Se Gal Kar (Body Moving Mix) (Long Version)
19. Akhiyon Se Gal Kar (Body Moving Mix) (Short Version)
20. Akkad Bakkad (Long Version)
21. Akkad Bakkad (Short Version)
22. Allah Kare (Long Version)
23. Allah Kare (Remix - Akbar Sami) (Beatless Version)
24. Allah Kare (Remix - Akbar Sami) (Long Version)
25. Allah Kare (Remix - Akbar Sami) (Slow Version)
26. Allah Kare (Short Version)
27. Allah Kare (Unplugged) (Long Version)
28. Allah Kare (Unplugged) (Short Version)
29. Angaar Theme
30. Bad Boy (Long Version)
31. Bad Boy (Short Version)
32. Bheegi Bheegi (Progresive House)
33. Chand sifarish (Drop The Vibe Mix)
34. Chand Sifarish (Groovy Train Mix)
35. Chhed De Pyar Ki Baat
36. Chori Chori Chupke Chupke
37. Chup Chup Ke (Love and Soul Mix)
38. Crazy Frog - Popcorn (Fast Version)
39. Crazy Frog - Popcorn (Slow Version)
40. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (1st Version)
41. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (2nd Version)
42. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (3rd Version)
43. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (4th Version)
44. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (5th Version)
45. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (6th Version)
46. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (7th Version)
47. Crazy Sounds (acapella) (8th Version)
48. Dil De Dia (Duet Version)
49. Dil De Dia (Female Version)
50. Dil De Dia (Music)

File Size : 14mb

download link here...

http://www.nokia-mobile-tones.com/do...ones_pack1.zip

----------


## Endurer

Thanks sis.

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome brother.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

wow thanks
yaar idher tou sab kuchh change ho chuka hai  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

ohh...Qambar..its nice to see u here..how do u do...and yeah welcomeback..

yah many changes...did u check the more tab at the top...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ye srif nokia mobile ke liye hai??

----------


## Endurer

Sweeto I think yeh mp3 format mein hien, agar apke cell per mp3 play hote hai to apke cell per b chale gi  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha :Big Grin:  phir thik hai :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## syeda

wow thnksss.. i luved itt  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome syeda... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

gud stuff Jii... thaxxx

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome villies... :Big Grin:

----------


## roshanrocks

thanks for the rings

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 
if u liked this one..u might like this one too...
http://www.desitwist.com/mobile-ente...ans-20125.html
check out..if u want.
and yes welcome to Dt.

----------


## raiazlan

Thanx APPI

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome raiazlan... :Big Grin:

----------


## farazzz134

niceeeeeeee

----------


## RAHEN

try not to spam

----------


## hora

good one
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## veerladesi

happy diwali to all members

----------


## kopmjj

thank you very much man

----------

